# Red Zebra Danio



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Seen these at a few local fish stores. Thought there were only gold morphs of the Zebra. Are these GM fish? Should I take my blacklight keychain light to test them out?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes they most likely are.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No. There's glofish which are copyrighted and not allowed in Canada , then there's red ones which are not flourescent . Coming from Asia. They don't glow.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275098,-122.835463


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

The red ones I have seen are that way because they have been fed red dyes in their foor. Not ethical IMO.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

They breed true so they are not fed a dye. Red Zebra Danios [Archive] - Aquarium Forum

Red Zebras seem to have appeared around 2007 - the same time as the genetically modified ones.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought 5 red zebra danios about 15 months ago from a LFS. They seemed inbred & developed crooked spines. Only 1 is left. I don't think it was TB as no other Danios in my tank were affected. Just the red zebras. 

Check the spines of all of them in the tank before buying.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

We got a few Red Zebras from our local FS (In Surrey) as well and we were wondering the same thing. So we used a black light and they did indeed glow back it was really weird, where as the neon's didn't seem to have the same popping glow.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

I was wondering whether the Asian fish farms had developed their own Red Zebra independantly or if they had ignored patents & copyrights. Some of the other colours would be a little too obvious but the red ones look natural enough not to draw too much attention.



grizadams_7mm said:


> We got a few Red Zebras from our local FS (In Surrey) as well and we were wondering the same thing. So we used a black light and they did indeed glow back it was really weird, where as the neon's didn't seem to have the same popping glow.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wondering the same, but I think the black light is about the only real way to tell. Also they should be sterile so breeding is out of the question. It seems as though ours want to breed but there hasn't been any eggs just allot of dancing.


----------

